# Fischmehl im Futter.



## Riesenangler (1. April 2017)

Hallo. Ich wollte mal Fragen, wer Fischmehl im Futter verwendet. Und wenn, wie hoch sollte nach eurer Meinung der Anteil an Fischmehl sein? Und wie verträgt es sich mit anderen Lockstoffen und anderen Geschmacksrichtungen, wie zum Beispiel Erdbeere oder sowas? 
Danke fürxeure Antworten,  euer Micha.


P.S. Ab heute ist bei uns der Hecht wieder frei.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Fischmehl im Futter.*

Hallo Riese, Fischmehl ist heikel. 
Sehr strenger Eigengeruch der sich 
m.e. auch nicht mehr überdecken lässt und sich deshalb schlecht kombinieren lässt. 
Anteil bis ca 20%, kann der Bringer sein aber auch schnell nach hinten losgehen. 
Ich habe u.a  mal mit 10% versucht
aber selbst da ist der Geruch schon sehr intensiv. 
Nimmt dem Futter auch die Bindung. 
Fazit: Zu speziell, schränkt mich in meinen Möglichkeiten ein. 
Nicht so gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. April 2017)

*AW: Fischmehl im Futter.*

Das ist Abhängig vom Gewässer, der Geruch ist tatsächlich extrem stark und teils Penetrant. Riecht wie 6 Wochen Arsch an der Wand. Ich habe auf Brassen damit eher in kalten Jahreszeiten gute Erfahrungen gemacht, während im Sommer große Fische besser drauf ansprachen und kleinere fast ganz ausgeblieben waren.

Ich habs bis 20% eingesetzt, aber ist bei mir nicht die erste Wahl.


----------



## Roach05 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Fischmehl im Futter.*

Ist auch meiner Erfahrung nach sehr stark Gewässer abhängig. An Gewässern an denen die Fische es nicht kennen, habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Lässt sich natürlich ändern indem man Regelmäßig mit Füttert.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich an einem Fluss eine Saison lang auf Karpfen geangelt und über Wochen auf Boilis und auch Mais nichts gefangen.
Dann Fischmehl Pellets ausprobiert und es ging rund. Kapitale Brassen am laufenden Band und viele gute Karpfen ab 20 Pfund aufwärts.

Einen Versuch oder auch mehrere ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. April 2017)

*AW: Fischmehl im Futter.*

Ist vor allem SEHR qualitäts-abhängig!
Octopus Meeresfrüchtesalat und Seeteufelkotelett essen wir auch gerne, jederzeit..
Das meiste Zeug ist allerdings ranzig, minderwertig, alt...
Hatte mal frische Ware von Friedel Schütz aus Kruft, Van den Eynde war das. Im Sommer geht das ohnehin ganz gut sag man. Mag sein dass es mehr sättigt als Paniermehl. Ich sag nur: kauf dir das gute Zeug und du ziehst Fisch


----------

